# Showtime Garcia, Peterson, Jacobs RBR



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Anthony Peterson vs Riovalle 10 Rounds underway...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

And now its over in the first round. KO win by A. Peterson...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I like what I'm seeing from Ochoa


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

he's got a good opponent in front of him...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Ochoa had power he would be special


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

No head movement from Cervantes, no jabs by Ochoa...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Cervantes the aggressor. Ochoa warned for holding. Cervantes round on the pressure...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ochoa is gonna either have to try to move down or learn to move a great deal more now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Drakulich needs to take notes from this ref. This is how you take control of a fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

How many fights does he have?

Big round. Cervantes should've been ready and got pissed on a legal shot. great finish to the round...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Drakulich needs to take notes from this ref. This is how you take control of a fight.


no doubt he was terrible last week. every now and then referees have those off nights. no excuse though...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

thats a way to warm up the crowd. I'd say Cervantes should get it. worked hard to get inside and kept throwing and not leaning in. A lot more experienced and talented fighters could take note. he may have won the fight by doing that...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

straight bull. Two judges didn't give him a round. foolishness...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ali vs Bryan 10 rounds Welterweights...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

both quick guys, nothing big landed yet. Sadam Ali look good so far though...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

puts the state of affairs in the sport that they will call this Jacobs fight, a title fight...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Big counter left by Bryan to steal the round...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> puts the state of affairs in the sport that they will call this Jacobs fight, a title fight...


Did they?, HBO told the fans at home last week that the Vargas fight wasn't really a title fight and that Vargas wasn't a legit champ. I thought that was good because any casuals watching would have just thought it was a legit title fight.

SKY over here in the UK always call the "Regular" WBA title fights as legit title fights, never mentioning that someone else is the WBA champ really (Rigo for example when Sky show Quigg) always pisses me off ha.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Combination ending in a big left hook by Ali, wobbled Bryan!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

shenmue said:


> Did they?, HBO told the fans at home last week that the Vargas fight wasn't really a title fight and that Vargas wasn't a legit champ. I thought that was good because any casuals watching would have just thought it was a legit title fight.
> 
> SKY over here in the UK always call the "Regular" WBA title fights as legit title fights, never mentioning that someone else is the WBA champ really (Rigo for example when Sky show Quigg) always pisses me off ha.


cannot stand for that. I have never heard the guy Jacobs is fighting, and apparently he has this belt...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ali's quicker hands took it, but not before Bryan land a combo that had him holding on right before the bell...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Close fight by the numbers. I'd say Ali is up 5-2 maybe 6-1 going into the 8th. Good fight...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryan doing well jabbing this round...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Left hook in an exchange as Bryan was getting aggressive dropped him! Ali going for the kill...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryan survived the round...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bryan looking for the KO and Ali using the time well...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Fun fight,Nice spear takedown by Bryan.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good fights to start the night...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm sure the judges will have it wider than it should be.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Ali wins it. Want to see more of him...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sadam Ali is not an elite fighter, period. He will never be nothing more than a gatekeeper at best.



bballchump11 said:


>


I used to think anthony was always the better fighter, don't know why he took off after the fight with Rios. Should have went right back in there


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Aight lets get this started.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Know nothing of Fletcher...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Sadam Ali is not an elite fighter, period. He will never be nothing more than a gatekeeper at best.
> 
> I used to think anthony was always the better fighter, don't know why he took off after the fight with Rios. Should have went right back in there


back when they where both espn fodder, anthony was the exciting more interesting one, but lamont was the far more polished and solid. you have to admit.

though it's been a bit of a shame the stall in anthony petersons career.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> back when they where both espn fodder, anthony was the exciting more interesting one, but lamont was the far more polished and solid. you have to admit.
> 
> though it's been a bit of a shame the stall in anthony petersons career.


Lamont was the polished more methodical brother.
Anthony was exciting and looked the more talented of the two.
You are right though, wish Anthony could get that time back.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Damn I wish Pirog was still around.
The world needs white chocolate.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

danny is loading up like a motherfucker. 
He has no respect for Fletcher and really why should he


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Fletcher down already. what a surprise...


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Well this was to be expected. BJS did blast this kid in two rounds.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

fight could stopped between rounds...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

surprised the ref let it go that far


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Aaaaaaaand punched out. Although Mr. Fletcher has no fucking clue where he is.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If Fletcher's corner gives a damn about him they better throw that towel in now.
No need to let the boy go out there and get put to sleep.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Just stop it ref total mismatch.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jacobs may be punched out. Better not let him live...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

gwarn boxnation


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


:happy Great pic. Luv it. All my post 2am squad roling deep per usual.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Stamina check in round 3, gotta be a shitty feeling for Jacobs.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacobs trying to get some rounds in, dude just coasting.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jacobs has cooled off.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Fletcher not getting much done offensively, but he's back in the fight...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

boxnation going to have to grovel for this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF is Mauro talking about. LOL
Cancer being vanquished, WTF.
Someone needs to get rid of his ass and put Brian in his seat.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Fletchet needs to draw a lead from Jacobs, step back and hit em with a lrft hook. He almost cracked him with it in that last 3rd rd sequence.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This fights still going ? fucking hell man Danny must've stepped off the gas big time.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Jacobs leaving his chim up and right hand down. Hes just asking to get rocked with a left hook...


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Jacobs is throwing these shots in a way that are going to totally drain him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

if Fletcher could get to the body, we might see something interesting...


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

It's safe to say Jacobs has no chance against GGG.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Jacobs leaving his chim up and right hand down. Hes just asking to get rocked with a left hook...


De la fishnets - trinidad style


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

VG_Addict said:


> It's safe to say Jacobs has no chance against GGG.


Jacobs would probably lose to Quillen and Rosado.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> WTF is Mauro talking about. LOL
> Cancer being vanquished, WTF.
> Someone needs to get rid of his ass and put Brian in his seat.


"We've all had some sort of cancer at some point" Wtf?

He is worse than when he first started commentating boxing. Hes def gitta go...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Get rid of Paulie too, he never shuts the fuck up. On a side note, in liking Wards commentary more on HBo except he is much too neutral sometimes.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

good right hand by Jacobs just as Fletcher was opening up. and he's hurt at the end of the round and it's over!


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Good stoppage IMO


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

well that happened


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I guess Danny was just waiting to catch Fletcher on the counter. I don't know.
Would like to see him learn how to better press an attack to the body.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Mauro must be drunk...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jacobs looked good tônight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Jacobs looked good tônight.


You think?
What looked good about this fight, unless you think he dragged the fight out ot get rounds?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I dont even know if the ref was stopping the fight. The doctors jumped in there assuming the ref waived it off. That was quite odd....


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Proud and happy for him. Not a true "Boxing" champion yet...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

How the fuck are you on your death bed when you don't die?
Jim I think you mean when you were close to death.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Jacobs and Quillen should be a sad night.

Why the fuck do they say "KO cancer" you don't fight cancer, it isn't a fucking battle.
Its a disease you survive it or you don't.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Fletcher fell into the ropes and the ropes kept him up and i believe the ref was going to give a count. The docs stepped in assuming the ref waived it off. I dont like how that all transpired.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I like the Jacobs vs. Quillen fight. Most will probably pick Jacobs but I give Chocolate a pretty good shot.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Ready to see Lamont without the caveman beard.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Paper title or not, he's a champion either way!
I'm very happy for the guy, seems like a genuinely nice guy with a great story! I hope the Quillin fight happens, i think he beats him.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Showtime doing it up like a bunch of amateurs in full force tonight


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Fletcher fell into the ropes and the ropes kept him up and i believe the ref was going to give a count. The docs stepped in assuming the ref waived it off. I dont like how that all transpired.


believe it was the corner who stepped up to the ropes.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salk is a ESPN level fighter, its a joke he is fighting garcia.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> believe it was the corner who stepped up to the ropes.


That would make sense


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salka's wife is sexy.
I bet she is dtf, dude isn't there to put it down like I bet she needs.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Paper title or not, he's a champion either way!
> I'm very happy for the guy, seems like a genuinely nice guy with a great story! I hope the Quillin fight happens, i think he beats him.


Quillin waits too much. Everything has to be perfect when he fires a combo. I think he will fight overly passive. Jacobs will have to make the fight. Theyre styles and timidness could make for a boring fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Salka is so over matched but he physically reminds me of Algerie so much. Smart type of guy, those always cause trouble.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Quillin waits too much. Everything has to be perfect when he fires a combo. I think he will fight overly passive. Jacobs will have to make the fight. Theyre styles and timidness could make for a boring fight.


Jacobs is a little hesitant to press because pressing got him did in and put to sleep by Pirog.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

we'll see what he has. Garcia can be lulled into a slower paced, strategic boxing match. Now Peterson-Santana...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Salka is so over matched but he physically reminds me of Algerie so much. Smart type of guy, those always cause trouble.


Im just crossing my fingers that we get at leadt one upset tonight or at least 8 more total rds of boxing in he next two fighta combined....PLEASE!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Im just crossing my fingers that we get at leadt one upset tonight or at least 8 more total rds of boxing in he next two fighta combined....PLEASE!


:lol: So true, I want a little drama tonight.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Jacobs is a little hesitant to press because pressing got him did in and put to sleep by Pirog.


Yeah n then Pirog vanished off the face of the earth. There was so much hype n then....nothing. Quillin Jacobs would be ehh


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cant believe how bad Glazkov is looking fighting a big bum in Carlos Rossy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Yeah n then Pirog vanished off the face of the earth. There was so much hype n then....nothing. Quillin Jacobs would be ehh


He got hurt and blew out his shoulder.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Santana seems calm.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Santana seems calm.


That body shot from Lamont calmed his ass down big time.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Santana needs to calm down. Peterson looked smooth...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He got hurt and blew out his shoulder.


Ah but i thought i also read that he was fed up with the politics going on as well. He wasnt getting the fights he wanted or some ish n was gonna retire cuz of it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What do you call Peterson off the back foot?


Shiterson.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Santana proving to be an easy target for Peterson when he opens up...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Peterson has gotten better. His footwork looks beautiful tonight.

AB with the monster beard and the super fly shirt. I need to get one of those shirts like AB.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He got hurt and blew out his shoulder.


then slipped disk.

don't know if he will be competitive next fight if he is


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lamont looking good. Hes dominating with the left hand alone. Santana pacing himself well, i hear he gases quick but Lamonts left is sucking the air outta him. He should open up a bit cuz this aint workin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Ah but i thought i also read that he was fed up with the politics going on as well. He wasnt getting the fights he wanted or some ish n was gonna retire cuz of it.


First he hurt his back then he hurt his shoulder training for GGG I think, and had to retire. Its fucked up. We never saw the best of white chocolate.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Boxnation sucks


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

BROner looking jimmy snuka levels


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lamon'ts shots looking monsterous now, its like he has learned how to sit on his punches better now.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lamon'ts shots looking monsterous now, its like he has learned how to sit on his punches better now.


Oh yeah. Hes defense on point too. Another rd of body shots like that from Lamont and Santana is done. He may be already...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lamont looks like he has advanced another level as a fighter in his execution and focus.
I don't know if its him or santana just being a level below.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Santana is too wild. He has to land something big to get Lamont into a dog fight...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Santana is too wild. He has to land something big to get Lamont into a dog fight...


You think he would win a dog fight with Lamont?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Am I the only one that isn't that impressed by Peterson? He's pretty good but meh.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Boxnation sucks


Suck my dick fam


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lamont looks like he has advanced another level as a fighter in his execution and focus.
> I don't know if its him or santana just being a level below.


A bit of both. Santana is so squared up and hasnt used the jab effectively at all. Petersons camp did their homrwork well and we know Lamont loves goin to the body.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lamont "the black mexican" Peterson


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The fuck is Santana so squared up for. Sheesh this is a horrible fight


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice left hooks to the body by Peterson.

Santana has iron ribs.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Peterson beasting


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Why do I support Peterson one second and Santana the next? 
I think it's because of the Khantroversy.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Lamont on that juice. He tryin to kill Santana.

Santanas game plan was to throw looping and chopping riht hands in the first 20 seconds of each rd then square up and act as a punching bag. Thats literally how every rd went.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Peterson's game is so beautiful tonight. Thhe way he is turning him to land those hooks to the body is a thing o beauty.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You think he would win a dog fight with Lamont?


his only chance...


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Alright just got home. Did I miss anything good? I doubt it as this card looked like shit from the day it was announced.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santana gonna be pissing blood tonight.
Lamont throwing bolo shots to the body. LOL


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

what have i missed


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Alright just got home. Did I miss anything good? I doubt it as this card looked like shit from the day it was announced.


U havnt missed SHIIIET.

Heatin up tho... kinda


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Damn...that was brutal for Santana what a chin/ribs


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Pete still one of the most vicious body punchers in the game..


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

beautiful inside fighting.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Peterson got dis. Boloterson.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

It's a RBR and nobody is doing a RBR


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Pete still one of the most vicious body punchers in the game..


He definitely hit a lot harder than what his record suggests


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Omg Santana throwin the jab. too late now..


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

KOTF said:


> It's a RBR and nobody is doing a RBR


Sorry. Lamont is up 5 rds to 0. There u go


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Santana actually far worse on the inside...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

KOTF said:


> It's a RBR and nobody is doing a RBR


peterson winning 60-54


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lamont has taken all the fight out of Santana dude can't hold his ground anymore.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Santana thinks hes winning by how well he absorbs those body shots. He looked more than happy to take them with no response back. Odd.....


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm surprised that Santana is still taking these shots...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bama is right, Santana deffo gonna be pissing blood tonight. He's taking a little too much punishment, Santana's team should consider stopping the fight within the next 3 rounds MAX.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Santana actually far worse on the inside...


So much for the drama we wanted. Hopefully Jim Grey pisses off a fighter and a riot breaks out i guess :/


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> It's a RBR and nobody is doing a RBR


have at it...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lamont Chop Chop Peterson


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This isnt needed from Peterson, no need to showboat against a guy who cant compete with you. Glad a few landed on him there although with no authority.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Soooooo.... smoke break?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight feels like its been going for 12 rounds now..


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santana limping when he tries to follow peterson and cut the ring off.
smH


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Just end this Ped, no drama, no excitement here. war Salka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Shit I'd hate to be Santana waking up tomorrow morning


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Just end this Ped, no drama, no excitement here. war Salka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:deal
We made it to the other side Shenmue. Congrats.

This fight is getting real boring. KO please.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Credit to Santana. He's a tough punching bag.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Shit I'd hate to be Santana waking up tomorrow morning


He's going to wake up pissing blood, bruises everywhere, feeling like an old man.
This is one of those wear and tear fights. Damaging. Just because Peterson can't put him out, he's still landing big shots and they're having an effect.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> :deal
> We made it to the other side Shenmue. Congrats.
> 
> This fight is getting real boring. KO please.


Respect gaul, i am also bored shitless, every round is the same. Santana's corner should just pull him out as he is barley even throwing any more.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Angel Garcia looks like a flinstone of some sort.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Santana cleared the over. he can fall now. his corner can consider throwing the towel now.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Flashes of RJJ there.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santana starting to show the effects from the landed punches from Lamont.
I don't think Santana is gonna finish this


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Santana's got iron guts...Excellent body punching clinic by Peterson. Should ask Mike McCallum if he can borrow the nickname.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Surprised Santana hasn't taken a knee or been dropped by now. This dudes gonna be pissin blood.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Just end this Ped, no drama, no excitement here. war Salka!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol. WAR SALKA!!!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, shit woke up and Ped still hasn't topped this punching bag.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Peterson still has this balance problem when trying to reset.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

uppercuts would polished this off...


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Lol. WAR SALKA!!!


Salka is my only hope now, otherwise instead of watching 20Gb of new porn i have wasted my night. Wife is asleep so this was a good chance for me ha.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Santana's corner did him a favor. No need for that man to continue taking that beating.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

santana is demonstrating how you might die in the ring.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

fine with that.the corner should of done that.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Good stoppage


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Finally...


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dumb casuals booing the decision.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The doctor stopped the fight, not the corner.
NYC has terrible rules, only people to make that call is the trainer.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I hope Lamonts arms are okay. He threw a lot of punches.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

YesweSalkan


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Its Salka time, its what we have all been waiting for. A new star emerges tonight. WAR SALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLKA!!!!!!!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Good call by the officials. Santana's corner was gonna let him die in there. :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A doctor shouldn't be able to stop the fight during action. That is some shady shit.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> The doctor stopped the fight, not the corner.
> NYC has terrible rules, only people to make that call is the trainer.


Im pretty sure the docs also stopped the Jacobs fight like i mentioned...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well at least Peterson is not going to be homeless like he was growing up. 
I think it could be Peterson-Broner in December.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Im pretty sure the docs also stopped the Jacobs fight like i mentioned...


You are right docs in NYC too active, no wonder no big fights happen their anymore outside of Cotto


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> He's going to wake up pissing blood, bruises everywhere, feeling like an old man.
> This is one of those wear and tear fights. Damaging. Just because Peterson can't put him out, he's still landing big shots and they're having an effect.


yup


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


>


Shirt is fire, needed some pants to match the shirt


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Its Salka time, its what we have all been waiting for. A new star emerges tonight. WAR SALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLKA!!!!!!!


Lol. If Salka won, Danny and Lamont would fight in what would be the first unification in which neither fighter should be champion lmao..


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> A doctor shouldn't be able to stop the fight during action. That is some shady shit.


The higher powers must have bet on the under....


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

fletcher!!!!

well done grey


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I don't know what's more yellow, Broner's teeth or the yellow designs on his shirt.
Broner has never brushed his teeth.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> A doctor shouldn't be able to stop the fight during action. That is some shady shit.


im not crazy about that either. they should've made the point in the corner. that said, its just as well.

Broner...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> fletcher!!!!
> 
> well done grey


Jim said all those white guys look the same.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Lol. If Salka won, Danny and Lamont would fight in what would be the first unification in which neither fighter should be champion lmao..


HA, if you think about it, it already is because Herrera should have all 3 belts.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You are right docs in NYC too active, no wonder no big fights happen their anymore outside of Cotto


The ref never waived his arm to stop the Jacobs Fletcher fight. The ropes kept Fletcher up as he fell back and the ref was just steppin in for a count, thats when we saw the doc appear our of nowgere n the ref had the look on his face like 'oh....ok i guess its over'. Very straaange..


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Danny better dominate. he can't afford to lose or a have a close fight with this guy. his instagram has been raped with cherries lol.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

really looks like Santana is trying to make the over total. A lot of money was on the under.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Adrien is actual a cool dude, if you see past the character.
He really does not want to step on his friends toes by calling them out, like Lamont or Danny.
Thats kind of funny to see him break character like that


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner didnt come across as a total prick in that interview :clap:


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

And now...behold....the fight of the year! Upset of the decade! And fighter of the century! 

WAR SALKA!!!!!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

WTF! Salka has 3 KO's? I thought he had 13 KO's. 

:scaredas: :cry


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if that shed was the first place angel smoked a crack rock


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I don't know what's more yellow, Broner's teeth or the yellow designs on his shirt.
> Broner has never brushed his teeth.


He can probably still taste that hooker pussy we saw him eat.


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Peterson should rematch La machina if possible does really nicely for his legacy and it's an easy fight for him IMO if he doesnt get clocked clean


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Adrien is actual a cool dude, if you see past the character.
> He really does not want to step on his friends toes by calling them out, like Lamont or Danny.
> Thats kind of funny to see him break character like that


Lamont will tear that ass up! No but for real that would be a great fight.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

In a sick twsited way i want to see maidana vs broner again, maidana gets another win and Broner takes another beating. Maybe one day. Lucas vs Broner would be even better.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dedication said:


> Peterson should rematch La machina if possible does really nicely for his legacy and it's an easy fight for him IMO if he doesnt get clocked clean


Lucas isn't a easy fight for Lamont stylistically, no power puncher is because he wants to engage so much. 
I think Herrera and Algieri would be great fights for him though, pure boxers are made for Lamont.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> WTF! Salka has 3 KO's? I thought he had 13 KO's.
> 
> :scaredas: :cry


Dont get it twisted...He goes easy on his opponents bruh...He is merciful.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Adrien Broner broke kayfabe


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> He can probably still taste that hooker pussy we saw him eat.


:barf

"ahhh I don't worry bout brushin''


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Lamont will tear that ass up! No but for real that would be a great fight.


I would want to see how he does against Lamont before going against Maidana again, it would be a excellent test to see if he has learned how to defend against maulers.
He really needs to get with someone like Ronnie Shields though or maybe even James Toney who can teach him how to bang from that shoulder roll style better than the MAyweathers could.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> In a sick twsited way i want to see maidana vs broner again, maidana gets another win and Broner takes another beating. Maybe one day. Lucas vs Broner would be even better.


Maidanas a dick. He'll retire if he gets embarassed by Floyd. He wont give Broner a rematch.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dedication said:


> Peterson should rematch La machina if possible does really nicely for his legacy and it's an easy fight for him IMO if he doesnt get clocked clean


Matthyse would always beat Peterson.

I want Garcia-Matthyse again though.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cheers for Salka during his ring walk as inexistent as KO's on his record.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

plastic mask = danger


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lucas isn't a easy fight for Lamont stylistically, no power puncher is because he wants to engage so much.
> I think Herrera and Algieri would be great fights for him though, pure boxers are made for Lamont.


So if Danny wins we're bound to see Garcia Lamont huh? Itll be a good fight but i dunno i have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

LMAO... WTF is that???


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Matthyse would always beat Peterson.
> 
> I want Garcia-Matthyse again though.


Matthysse Molina rematch!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Maidanas a dick. He'll retire if he gets embarassed by Floyd. He wont give Broner a rematch.


Take that back ha. Money talks though sure maidana would fight broner again for top Dollar. Maidana beats Floyd in a few weeks anyway. Danni "Gift" Garcia making his entrance. War Salka!!!.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

not quite sure. No clear cut next match up..


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

WTF is this about.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Danny Garcia


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

right lets see how salka fights.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Take that back ha. Money talks though sure maidana would fight broner again for top Dollar. Maidana beats Floyd in a few weeks anyway. Danni "Gift" Garcia making his entrance. War Salka!!!.


Maidana is a puto. He woulda retired had he beat Floyd n denied him a rematch. I guarantee you that.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Tranny Garcia walks into the ring.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

this shouldn't be the main event. sorry.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny embraced his rican heritage fully.
Only a matter of time until he comes to the ring wearing eye liner and lipstick


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

genaro g said:


> Matthysse Molina rematch!


Now youre just being sadistic. Molina took punishment in that fight no man should ever have to take. I would not be surprised if he is damaged goods from here on out. Similar to how Matthyse ruined that African dude a few fights ago.


----------



## Ricky42791 (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Danny Garcia


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Philly Stand Up!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> So if Danny wins we're bound to see Garcia Lamont huh? Itll be a good fight but i dunno i have mixed feelings about it.


Thats what it seems like Haymon is setting up.
If they can't get it done, Lamont should try to get Herrera for the people's title.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Now youre just being sadistic. Molina took punishment in that fight no man should ever have to take. I would not be surprised if he is damaged goods from here on out. Similar to how Matthyse ruined that African dude a few fights ago.


Ok


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Maybe Salka should have countered with Dipset


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Jadakiss utterly saved what would have been the most homosexual ring entrance ever by Danny Garcia. That mask was a disgrace.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Danny embraced his rican heritage fully.
> Only a matter of time until he comes to the ring wearing eye liner and lipstick


And gets a fat friend to sleep with.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

saul_ir34 said:


> And gets a fat friend to sleep with.


Yep, probably put a tiara on and carry a rainbow flag.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salka clearly doesn't belong.
Dude came to get a check and nothig else.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Garcia looks so tall in comparison.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny still has the same problem with eatting right hands, even Salka is landing them and catching him reaching like Herrera did.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Rod not responding well to Dannys power but boy he has some balls engaging the way he is.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

1-0 Salsa.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rod fighting scared


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

faster paced 1st round than usual for Garcia...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Spaddy's talking in the corner...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Are they fighting? 

Drunk as, just about to fall in bed but if this fight is OOOOONNN then I'll turn on the tv.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Als Keys to Victory always crack me up...

'Land punches'
'Ko him'
'Dont get hit'

Thanks Al!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

damn he looked around...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salka took that right and looked to the ref and said are you going to stop this? LOL


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

BOOM. DAMN HE TOOK THAT LIKE A CHAMP

He pretty much said. Fuck u Khan! Lol


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

"did he just, hit me?"


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Wow he hurt him, garcia is a beast!!!!!!


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Lucas isn't a easy fight for Lamont stylistically, no power puncher is because he wants to engage so much.
> I think Herrera and Algieri would be great fights for him though, pure boxers are made for Lamont.


No you're right as long as a power puncher forces an engagement petersons always gonna be in for trouble I was just going from the perspective that he somehow handles his power next time a lot better he'd box la machina's ears off


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Salka let me down there.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh wow. Rod in the big leagues, learning the hardway.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salka started slapping instead of punching and ate that left. LOL
ROTFLMAO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Woooooooo that was a KO right there


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow we literally didn't need a RBR for any fight


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Chalk...

ahahahahaha. towel comes flying over. after they man got blasted with the hook...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

He tap glove to show toughness and get koed...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

waste of time


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

All time great performance from Garcia. Philly Stand up


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

2nd round brutal knockout. Shocker.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

utter shit fight


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Shit fight... lol
what a waste of time.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Salka took that right and looked to the ref and said are you going to stop this? LOL


I honestly think he forgot where he was...damn


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Well that ended definitively.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Feel kinda bad for Salka. He had no chance


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Wow we literally didn't need a RBR for any fight


LOL


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Wow we literally didn't need a RBR for any fight


All mismatches of the highest degree


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Matthyse would always beat Peterson.
> 
> I want Garcia-Matthyse again though.


Don't think so we can bet if the rematch ever takes place but we agree to disagree


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Why did i stay up for this, i need help.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

~Cellzki~ said:


> Feel kinda bad for Salka. He had no chance


He got 120k for this fight. I odn't feel bad for him. Probably gonna go back to ESPN and make about 20k total and call it a career.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Crispy ass left hook


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salka said he would of had a chance if he didn't have to worry about those damn flies and Danny's punches.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

What a disgraceful 'contest'. That was just sad. Fights like that are dangerous.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn. Danny gave him the kind of left hook that'll make you re-think your career choice lol


----------



## Dedication (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweet knockout


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Disgraceful card from Golden Boy. Showtime should never have aired it.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did he just thank Golden Boy? I thought he was Al Haymond?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Why did i stay up for this, i need help.


lol, at least is a night of stoppages and my casuals friends didn't even want to come watch but they always come on no ko nights.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What pile of shit did I just watch?
How can he fight a 3KO dude as the formal lineal champ?
Fucking easy KO, same KO as the one against Khan and Morales. One trip pony.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The only people Danny can take out with that hook are shot/faded fighters and no hopers it seems.
If you are in your prime and a good fighter you should be able to hang with Danny and take him rounds. (minus Khan, who has a terrible chin)


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

bruthead said:


> Disgraceful card from Golden Boy. Showtime should never have aired it.


This quality of competitiveness is the downside of the Haymon era. So many quality fighters in that stable and this is what we get.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Would he fight Herrera next? That's the more important question...


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

Oli said:


> What a disgraceful 'contest'. That was just sad. Fights like that are dangerous.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

This is the type of card you expect prospects to have.
(level of comp)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Would he fight Herrera next? That's the more important question...


He will never fight Herrera again, he will leave the division before fighting Herrera again.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Oli said:


> What a disgraceful 'contest'. That was just sad. Fights like that are dangerous.


This, completely.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What pile of shit did I just watch?
> How can he fight a 3KO dude as the formal lineal champ?
> Fucking easy KO, same KO as the one against Khan and Morales. One trip pony.


The phrase you are looking for is "One-trick pony." Like... a pony who only knows one trick. Not a pony who trips only once... that makes no sense.

You are welcome.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

at another time in this sport, this card would've been on pay-per-view maybe. there are some good things...


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He will never fight Herrera again, he will leave the division before fighting Herrera again.


Haymon is setting up Broner to take Danny's 140lbs spot.
(Garcia will move up... Then AB will take DSG's fights)


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The look on the refs face said "damn i almost got that boy Salka killed."


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He will never fight Herrera again, he will leave the division before fighting Herrera again.


maybe you're right...


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Salka has to be concussed. If not hes one lucky mother fucker.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> The phrase you are looking for is "One-trick pony." Like... a pony who only knows one trick. Not a pony who trips only once... that makes no sense.
> 
> You are welcome.


:rofl cheers!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Haymon is setting up Broner to take Danny's 140lbs spot.
> (Garcia will move up... Then AB will take DSG's fights)


I can see that


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The left hook from Garcia is deadly.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The Champ is here!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

better tripleheader next week...


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Next week is a good fight card, can't wait.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

fuck Lamont

rematch Maurico


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't know what's going on with Garcia now, doesn't he find it tough making 140? Dude should move up already.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Haymon is setting up Broner to take Danny's 140lbs spot.
> (Garcia will move up... Then AB will take DSG's fights)


Looks that way.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

That left hook Danny landed was pure luck. Just like vs Khan and Morales. Luckiest mother fucker alive.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

purses:
Danny Garcia: 700k



Rod Salka: 125K


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Paulie was a pure company man tonight talking about how sharp Garcia looked, Haymon has trained that boy


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Rod Salka must be over the moon with a $175k payday.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

KOTF said:


>


That's one of them Charlie Z 700 psi hooks right there. Laid his ass out.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

A pet peeve of mine.... power hook connecting when the puncher is not even looking.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Abraham said:


> That's one of them Charlie Z 700 psi hooks right there. Laid his ass out.


Charlie Z dont fuck around. He taught Danny everything he knows.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Plenty of fights, with plenty of time for them to be made...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> That left hook Danny landed was pure luck. Just like vs Khan and Morales. Luckiest mother fucker alive.


nobody has that much luck with the same punch on different opponents


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> nobody has that much luck with the same punch on different opponents


You know i was being purely sarcastic. Theres no way you didnt catch that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

genaro g said:


> You know i was being purely sarcastic. Theres no way you didnt catch that.


my bad :yep


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> my bad :yep


No worries champ.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

the fuck is up with that mask?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

why'd i even watch this atsch :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


Oh that is good...I like Danny. But apply ice to burned area.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


:lol:

Mauricio a G.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

I like how he pounds his chest as if to say, "Yeah, boy. Give it to me, I can take it all day." 

Then he got it and can't remember what day it is.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

No need to catch up this card Had no intention to anyway!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


>


:lol:


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> WTF is this about.


What the fuck. That's some gay pierrot shit, not a scary mask. He'd look scarier with a gimp mask and a gag ball in his mouth.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Tranny Garcia walks into the ring.


Tranny "Gift" Garcia :lol:


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

The mask is from 'The Purge'.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You think?
> What looked good about this fight, unless you think he dragged the fight out ot get rounds?


I though he showed a good combination of power, speed, punch placement and patience. He looks to be a better fighter than Kic Chocolate and would love to see them fight. Don't know if he is in GGG's league, but he has the speed and seemingly power to make it competitive, possibly.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> WTF is this about.


Danny "Swish" Garcia.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Abraham said:


> The mask is from 'The Purge'.


As in boxing was purged of its last shred of credibility?


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Abraham said:


> The mask is from 'The Purge'.


Doesn't make it less gay.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> As in boxing was purged of its last shred of credibility?


Wtf eh??

That movie was shitty as fuck too. :-(


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Wtf eh??
> 
> That movie was shitty as fuck too. :-(


Maybe next time he can dress up as a Shirley Temple doll. Nah, that wouldn't be different enough from what he did this time.


----------

